# Most unique baby names



## fuzzylogic

im interested to know what you guys think are the most unique baby names youve heard (boy and girl).

x


----------



## discoclare

Boys:
Stone
Boston (someone in third tri just had a baby this week called this - I love it!)
Pirate
Storm (though my OH likes this for a girl)
Shaden

Girls:
Mirror (this was an Australian child, though I'm not sure that's relevant)
Blackbird
Diletta (means delight in Italian)
Persephone (not really unique I suppose but certainly seems reasonably unusual)
Poem
Ryan (think this may be more common for girls in the states than UK?)
Pikabo (keep trying to persuade OH that this would be a nice MN for a girl but he isn't having any of it)
Paisley

I should ask my mum as she's a teacher and must know loads of unique names.


----------



## corZy4Shan

Hi ,

So far for a boy i've had the name Arik stuck in my mind and for a girl my partner and i have both Agreed Alia is a nice girls name. Good luck


----------



## sambam

My friends son is called Adi :) ! ..
& i was at college with a girl in her 20's called Storm :) x


----------



## fuzzylogic

oo thanks ladies, those r really interesting names!

x


----------



## KiansMummy

i like shaden for a boy and paisley for a girl xx


----------



## readyforbaby

I heard of these boys names:

Shosh 
Oak
Shade


----------



## rosie5637

i used to work in a nursery and here are some of the more unusual/not common names i have heard of,

boys

locryn
caelan
conrad
clemment

girls

autumn
asia
india
echo
hannica
willow
harmony


----------



## fuzzylogic

those r really unique names! i love a lot of them!

especially willow, harmony, storm, caelan, echo, boston, poem (lol, its cute)

x


----------



## Freyasmum

There was a girl here who made the papers a while ago because her parents had named her "Talulah Does The Hula From Hawaii" - I'm hoping that's unique!
There was also a wee girl in hospital when Freya was little called Vee-8 Kahlua...

On a slightly less 'freaky' level, I had a good friend at school called Sayula (girl).


----------



## polo_princess

I know a little boy called Zeph, i think its kinda cute :)


----------



## alibaba24

Kennedy for a girl x


----------



## 123Deirdre

i know a girl that just had a son and named him Zendrik and if he was a girl she would have called her Jemina


----------



## fuzzylogic

the name kennedy is gorgeous for a girl, i love it!!

x


----------



## fuzzylogic

Freyasmum said:


> There was a girl here who made the papers a while ago because her parents had named her "Talulah Does The Hula From Hawaii" - I'm hoping that's unique!
> There was also a wee girl in hospital when Freya was little called Vee-8 Kahlua...
> 
> On a slightly less 'freaky' level, I had a good friend at school called Sayula (girl).

lmao, those are really odd names! why would someone name their child those names???? lol i wonder what they were thinking when they thought of it!

x


----------



## bodacious

I used to be a preschool teacher and I had a boy named Xephirr. My friend's brother and sister-in-law are having a baby and a boy they'll name Wolf and a girl Renesmee. They're only a little obsessed! Our too boy name is McKennon. I guess that's pretty unique.


----------



## sarah1989

Janique for a girl, french and love it, but I don't think it is very common


----------



## Kai

Saw a kid named Braxton Hedgehog the other day.


----------



## Wallie

Dionne 

Cormac

Pristina


----------



## sambam

Kai said:


> Saw a kid named Braxton Hedgehog the other day.

:haha:


----------



## kate.m.

bodacious said:


> I used to be a preschool teacher and I had a boy named Xephirr. My friend's brother and sister-in-law are having a baby and a *boy they'll name Wolf and a girl Renesmee.* They're only a little obsessed! Our too boy name is McKennon. I guess that's pretty unique.

Nooo! :rofl: That is a litle too obsessed! Tho i was reading through a baby name book the other day, n it said that "Cullen" is a male 1st name, meaning handsome (or good looking, or something like that)!! How appropriate! lol!


----------



## rosie5637

i was on the bus the other day and in the seat in front was a mum and her twins (about 2yrs old). couldn't believe it when i realised what their names were, Ronnie and Reggie!


----------



## Kitten

LMAO at the Twilight ones.

You should try and get hold of a copy of the birth register for the year or something. I know someone who works in a registry office and she said one that always stuck with her was "Rivers of joy".

I also know someone who works for the Office of National Statistics or whatever it's called and she was able to inform me that my Theakston is the only Theakston alive in the whole of the UK. I assume someone somewhere in the world must have used it, or something similar before as I know someone who's cat is called it (like ours) but if Theakston does ever make it big it would be pretty cool to be reading the name definition sites or whatever one day and the origin to be "July 2009, Crawley" or whatever, lol.


----------



## jen1604

rosie5637 said:


> i was on the bus the other day and in the seat in front was a mum and her twins (about 2yrs old). couldn't believe it when i realised what their names were, Ronnie and Reggie!

:wacko: Noooo?! Thats bad!


----------



## dreamofabean

I know a Tiger Lily! LOL. Also a Atlanta Georgia. Hee hee. We have a Ronaldo at school and also a Tiger (?!!!)
Some parents just don't think!!


----------



## Wallie

Just thought of another one! Melody for a little girl. Not sure of the proper spelling that they use but that's what it certainly sounds like.


----------



## AvaRose

My friends little boy is called Blaze :wacko:


----------



## Rosella

Cosmo for a boy is one of the more unique ones I've heard recently


----------



## pichi

Rosella said:


> Cosmo for a boy is one of the more unique ones I've heard recently

hah that just reminds me of the cartoon "fairly odd parents" with the fairy's are called Cosmo and Wanda


----------



## baileykenz

i love uncommon names and named my son bailey which 8years ago was uncomman and my daughter mckenzie 3years old..looking for another one for my next little man any ideas???? i like marley and henley
thanks


----------



## wishn2Bmom

I've seen girls named all of the 4 seasons (spring, summer, autumn, winter).
I have also known quite a few locations... Paris, Chyna, Britain, America, Asia... I swear there were others, but that's all i've got at the moment.


----------



## discoclare

AvaRose said:


> My friends little boy is called Blaze :wacko:

I know someone who's son is called this but using the more traditional spelling Blaise. It's a saints name and she is very religious.


----------



## MrsEngland

There was a girl interviewed on the news a while back and her name was malika (me-like-ah) unfortunately her surname was butts.


----------



## MUMOF5

The most unusual girls name ive ever heard is my best friends - GIFTY, never heard anyone called it before!! 

My daughter is called Shani (pronounced Shaynee), only heard of a few of those over the years, and my son is Franklin, which is pretty rare.


----------



## Pickles77

My nephew's name is Teag.


----------



## Jox

MUMOF5 said:


> The most unusual girls name ive ever heard is my best friends - GIFTY, never heard anyone called it before!!
> 
> My daughter is called Shani (pronounced Shaynee), only heard of a few of those over the years, and my son is Franklin, which is pretty rare.

My 8 year old nieces name is Shani.

pretty name.

my son is Kasper (i love it - obviously lol)

For a girl we had thought about Skyla and Myla. Really like Kennedy aswell x


----------



## aimee-lou

Be aware - names come in and out of fashion. I know of at least 3 Willow's in the baby club atm. Not even seen another child called Earl though. 

Names I've come into contact with : Storm (M), Nyree f, Chavonne f, Marysia f, Rufus m, Deacon m.


----------



## KiansMummy

My friends little boy is called Sheldon ive never heard that before x


----------



## aimee-lou

jessmum2be said:


> My friends little boy is called Sheldon ive never heard that before x

Sheldon was on our shortlist!! :thumbup:


----------



## bodacious

OH yeah I used to know a family whose children were Canyon, Coral, Aspen, and Willow.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Kitten said:


> LMAO at the Twilight ones.
> 
> You should try and get hold of a copy of the birth register for the year or something. I know someone who works in a registry office and she said one that always stuck with her was "Rivers of joy".
> 
> I also know someone who works for the Office of National Statistics or whatever it's called and she was able to inform me that my Theakston is the only Theakston alive in the whole of the UK. I assume someone somewhere in the world must have used it, or something similar before as I know someone who's cat is called it (like ours) but if Theakston does ever make it big it would be pretty cool to be reading the name definition sites or whatever one day and the origin to be "July 2009, Crawley" or whatever, lol.

One of my friends is preg with a boy and wants to call him theakston, its so cute!!! 

While on maternity ward the weirdest names i heard were, ferrari leigh, cache, bunny. xxx


----------



## Armywife

I have friends with babies named, Troy, Rainbow, Paisley, Lilac, Bliss, Fonda, Slate, Martha, Tess, Flossie, Ocean...

Personally i LOVE the name Paisley and i also love Martha and Tess for some reason!xx


----------



## lolly25

my son is Ethaniel


----------



## trashit

Leaf


----------



## Sinead

My dd's middle name is Reynold which is unusual. She was named after my grandfather and he was the only one he knew of too


----------



## nicholatmn

I've heard Kishma (unfortunately her last name was Ash)...


----------



## Tessa

nicholatmn said:


> I've heard Kishma (unfortunately her last name was Ash)...

:rofl:

Are you serious!?... omg... I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!


----------



## nicholatmn

Tessa said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> I've heard Kishma (unfortunately her last name was Ash)...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Are you serious!?... omg... I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm very serious. I laughed until she told me that was her real name! Her parents were mean!


----------



## June_Sprite74

These are names I know of from close friends and friends of my kids at school:

BOYS:

Lincoln
Finley
Tonkred
De Niro
Torrance


GIRLS

Sapphire
Shoshanah
Tonisha
Janelle
Barrett (middle name)
Darcy
Paisley


----------



## AyaChan

Aerith Rayne

& Ember Rose

x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

My cousin had a girl and called her Kendall. I also know of boys called Lorcan and Wellington (they call him boots for short, no joke! :dohh: )


----------



## Armywife

Whilst working as an air hostess we once had a passenger list with a little girl named Paige Turner on it... :dohh:


----------

